# Lots of pics from the Dawgs first practice



## greene_dawg (Aug 5, 2011)

http://thedawgpost.com/2011/fall/20110804/index.html

Man, Grantham looks to have lost a ton of weight...


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 5, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> http://thedawgpost.com/2011/fall/20110804/index.html
> 
> Man, Grantham looks to have lost a ton of weight...



worry will do that to a man...


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 5, 2011)

looks depleted....


----------



## WickedKwik (Aug 5, 2011)

Crowell looks good for a freshman, and Samuel looks like an NFL back, just hope he can hang on to the ball


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 5, 2011)

glad to see that stripling is practicing, he looks like he has put on some weight.  
tree looks like a beast.  
corey moore passes the eye test. 
jenkins is a big ole boy and i like the single digit.
jsw is weighing in at just over 215 lbs, wow.  
hearing mitchell is looking great
boo looks like a bruiser, as does samuel (of course)


----------



## lab (Aug 5, 2011)

looks good


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 5, 2011)

Crowell looks good.  

Samual looks like a man...


Did the big guy get too hot in practice yesterday?  Heard he was not feeling well....

Any info on him?


----------



## BSFR98 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just saw them before lunch.  Man it looks like Coach T sure got them to pack on the muscle in the off season.  IC looks good too especially next to McClendon.  He looks a lot taller than I expected.  Can't wait for Zach DeBell, Ray Drew and the other freshman to go a year into Coach T's training.  They will sure pack on the muscle.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 5, 2011)

Spots - Jenkins was heat related. No word but it must not be too serious.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Darren.  Man Samuel looks like a monster!  Tree looks big too.

I couldn't believe how big Crowell looks.  He did seem taller than what I had pictured.

Man Danzler and DeBell looked big but a lot more lean than I expected.  That's good.

I hope big John is ok.  Probably cramps.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 5, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> Spots - Jenkins was heat related. No word but it must not be too serious.





Cool. Thanks.   I know it is hot out there right now.  Hopefully, it will cool some before they start playing around labor day.  We usually get some cooler weather sneaking in here around the first of September.

Our big JUCO D lineman is doing well too.   Angelo Blackson.  Remember that name....


----------



## WickedKwik (Aug 5, 2011)

Carlton Thomas at practice yesterday


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 5, 2011)

WickedKwik said:


> Carlton Thomas at practice yesterday








yea, I laughed...


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 5, 2011)

WickedKwik said:


> Carlton Thomas at practice yesterday




Yep, running right up the middle.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2011)

WickedKwik said:


> Carlton Thomas at practice yesterday





Be careful though.  here in the new PC, we are all winners, sports forum, you aren't allowed to talk about anyone's physical limitations.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Yep, running right up the middle.



I know right?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2011)

They looked good. Dantzler looked like he lost alot of baby fat since this time last year. Samuel looks good too. Big John is barely fiting in his jersey without pads!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> They looked good. Dantzler looked like he lost alot of baby fat since this time last year. Samuel looks good too. Big John is barely fiting in his jersey without pads!



Did you notice how big Murray looks?  Man that kid looked like a lb.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Did you notice how big Murray looks?  Man that kid looked like a lb.



Yep, Murray aint no slacker for sure. Debell looked alot bigger too. I wonder what he ways now. If I remember right he was a little light when he comited last year. Regardless he looked good too. Cant wait brother!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 5, 2011)

Saw that, several guys looked pretty darn good, and a couple of guys look to need some time on the stairs.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 5, 2011)

Didn't know Drew was gonna wear 47...

Hope he puts that number back in the spotlight.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 5, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Yep, Murray aint no slacker for sure. Debell looked alot bigger too. I wonder what he ways now. If I remember right he was a little light when he comited last year. Regardless he looked good too. Cant wait brother!!!!




I believe I saw that debell is about 265-270.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 5, 2011)

Thomas is trying out for the lead role in the new Emmanuel Lewis story.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 5, 2011)

CTG DID lose a ton of weight. He'll look good walking the sidelines next year as our head coach.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 5, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> CTG DID lose a ton of weight. He'll look good walking the sidelines next year as our head coach.



If we lose CMR, I'd love to have Grantham as the HC.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2011)

Drew looked a lot more lean than I expected.  DeBell has definitely put on some weight but he looked very solid.  Not fat at all.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> CTG DID lose a ton of weight. He'll look good walking the sidelines next year as our head coach.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2011)

You want to see a good endorsement of this new S and C program.  Look at Kwame and Bean right now and compare it with how they looked a year ago.  Unreal.

I don't know how much difference it is going to make on the field but it sure makes me feel good for now.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 5, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> http://thedawgpost.com/2011/fall/20110804/index.html
> 
> Man, Grantham looks to have lost a ton of weight...



Well - then it's got to be a great season...........


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You want to see a good endorsement of this new S and C program.  Look at Kwame and Bean right now and compare it with how they looked a year ago.  Unreal.
> 
> I don't know how much difference it is going to make on the field but it sure makes me feel good for now.





When did the new S&C coach start at Georgia?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> When did the new S&C coach start at Georgia?



Hasn't been in charge long even though he has been at UGA for years.  He became S and C coach some time back during the winter.  january or Febuary I think.  He's done a lot with them in a short period of time.

Like I said, I don't know how much it will translate to the field.  I think you probably really start to benefit in year two of something like this.  But they sure look better.

Bean Anderson used to be a big fat boy.  Not anymore.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hasn't been in charge long even though he has been at UGA for years.  He became S and C coach some time back during the winter.  january or Febuary I think.  He's done a lot with them in a short period of time.
> 
> Like I said, I don't know how much it will translate to the field.  I think you probably really start to benefit in year two of something like this.  But they sure look better.
> 
> Bean Anderson used to be a big fat boy.  Not anymore.


There is one area of S and C that I think we will see a major improvement . Thats Conditioning. Them boy's have done nothing  but run. Coach T has had them boy running all over that campus, and the stadium steps. I agree in year two it will be the full reward of his program. It looks like Dantzler, Debell, and few others bought in to whatever program he can have them do before they get there. I was very pleased to see Dantzler looked the way he did. We need him to step up this year.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You want to see a good endorsement of this new S and C program.  Look at Kwame and Bean right now and compare it with how they looked a year ago.  Unreal.
> 
> I don't know how much difference it is going to make on the field but it sure makes me feel good for now.



now just teach em how to play football.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> now just teach em how to play football.



This from a South Carolina fan.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks like some good news coming out of camp. I like what I hear so far. Feel free to post practice updates/pics in this thread if you come across any I haven't linked.

UGA sports blog
Practice update: Dogs get another break with overcast morning practice

10:20 am August 6, 2011, by Chip Towers

ATHENS -- After opening preseason camp with a 103-degree practice on Thursday, the Georgia Bulldogs have enjoyed relatively mild conditions with overcast skies and temperatures barely in the 80s.

That was the case again Saturday as the Dogs got Practice No. 3 underway. UGA didn’t give reporters much time to observe today’s morning workout. Three five-minute periods is all we got. So, sorry, but there’s not a lot I could discern in that span.

What I did see was cornerback Derek Owens in a green jersey, signifying injured or no contact allowed. Fellow DBs Brandon Boykin and Jakar Hamilton were working off to the side. Not sure what their deals are but it’s usually in the first week of camp you start seeing hamstrings pop up everywhere for a lot of the skills guys. We’ll find out exactly what after practice.

Also noticed that wide receivers coach Tony Ball just three days in is hoarse to the point of almost being inaudible already.

All the assistant coaches were extremely intense this morning as they ran the team through some special conditioning drills early this morning. Lots of yelling and screaming at players to get after it and push through. If anybody slipped and fell through these series of running and agility drills that got pulled out and sent over to do up-downs in front of a strength coach. Fast-paced and very intense.

Checking out the running backs and it’s interesting to note the varieties of players Georgia has back there. Sometimes you have FB Bruce Figgins (6-4, 275) and TB Richard Samuel (6-2, 238) back there and others you have Zander Ogletree (5-9, 220) and Carlton Thomas (5-7, 170) or Brandon Harton (5-6, 174). I must admit, though, when the Dogs run a toss sweep with Isaiah Crowell or Samuel following Figgins around one end, it looks pretty impressive. And Crowell has that class tailback look, kind of bowed-legged, always looking balanced with tremendous cutting ability.

That’ll have to do for now. Check back for post-practice notes and quotes in a couple hours.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 6, 2011)

Practice report: For Richt, so far so good

By CHRIS BRANDUS on August 6, 2011

The second day of practice for the Georgia football team showed positive signs for the upcoming season. Donned in only helmets, practice jerseys and shorts, players continued to run fundamental and competitive drills to bolster skills and physically prepare to play football.

Although coaches are not fully able to evaluate players in a shorts and helmets practice, head coach Mark Richt is happy with his team two days into 2011.

“We’re wearing shorts so it’s very difficult to say what’s going on out there, but a lot of guys are getting reps in. I’m pleased with the first two days,” said Richt in a new conference on Friday afternoon.

Junior corner back Branden Smith had a defensive field day in competitive drills, intercepting “at least five” passes. Smith was versatile player for the Bulldogs last season with not just 17 total tackles and two interceptions on defense, but he also averaged 14.3 yards punt returning and even had six rushing attempts out of the backfield for 46 total yards. In this past spring G-Day game, he had 38 yards receiving and a touchdown in addition to his defensive duties.

“Maybe a couple of [the interceptions] just came down to him, but most of them he went and got or just snatched away from somebody. Overall a very impressive day for Branden Smith,” said Richt.

Smith isn’t the only catching the coaches’ attention on the field. Isaiah Crowell, the highly touted freshman running back out of Carver High School in Columbus, GA., has already exemplified why he is a five-star prospect and the No. 1 running back for the class of 2011 on ESPN.com. His passion and eagerness to learn the game in addition to his strong running style have left an impression on Mark Richt in the short time on the field.

“Isaiah as natural running skills which is very sudden for such a big kid,” said Richt. “He loves practicing and learning the game. He has caught on quickly and impressed a lot of guys.”

Cloud cover ascended over the practice field in the late afternoon and gave the team a break from the relentless, menacing Georgia heat that plagues Athens at this time of year.

Players move to a full pad practice Monday with full contact drills. This will reveal even more about the team that has already left Richt impressed with the first two days of the 2011 season.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 6, 2011)

http://thedawgpost.com/2011/fall/20110805/index.html

Day 2 pics


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> http://thedawgpost.com/2011/fall/20110805/index.html
> 
> Day 2 pics



Justin Scott Wesley got some guns!!!


----------



## hv2boutdoors (Aug 6, 2011)

I know that Jenkins went out of practice with heat related illness, but my question about the pictures of him is this... were they taken RIGHT before he went out? 
If not... the big boy had his hands on his hips alot. We can't be having that from our premier nose tackle.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2011)

hv2boutdoors said:


> I know that Jenkins went out of practice with heat related illness, but my question about the pictures of him is this... were they taken RIGHT before he went out?
> If not... the big boy had his hands on his hips alot. We can't be having that from our premier nose tackle.



From what i've read other then the heat problems he's looking good. I know it's hot out there though


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2011)

They said he was fine the next practice.  And we have Kwame if he isn't ready.  Kwame pretty much dominated spring so I feel good about nose.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2011)

Figgins is a freaking monster!  Good grief he's huge.  I also can not get over how big Samuel is.

Arthur Lynch looks lean and mean.

And Tavarres King has bulked up a lot.  

I was glad to see Wooten out there.  I think he can really help us if he stays healthy.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 6, 2011)

Without a doubt...JSW, Samuel, Wooten, and Figgins all look like machines.


----------



## BSFR98 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks greene dawg for the updates


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 7, 2011)

This team is built to smack folks right in the face.  Should be a fun year!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> This team is built to smack folks right in the face.  Should be a fun year!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



what's so funny Tech Boy?  We gonna smack yall down again this year.


----------



## Fletch_W (Aug 7, 2011)

hv2boutdoors said:


> I know that Jenkins went out of practice with heat related illness, but my question about the pictures of him is this... were they taken RIGHT before he went out?
> If not... the big boy had his hands on his hips alot. We can't be having that from our premier nose tackle.




It looked to me like he was limping?


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 7, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> From what i've read other then the heat problems he's looking good. I know it's hot out there though



You also have to consider that he will struggle just a little at first with the speed of the game once you guys get in pads and get at it.    He comes from  a Junior College so he has probably not played against players of the caliber Georgia has at just about every position.  

The heat is probably a issue as well as he is having to work a little harder than normal.  He will have to get use to that.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 7, 2011)

Saturdays practice

PRACTICE REPORT: Day three, shoulder pads back in action

By JACOB DEMMITT on August 6, 2011

Like a bunch of 200-pound school children circling the block for the first time without training wheels, the Georgia football team stormed the practice field in shoulder pads this morning.

To go along with the outfit change, was a new overall tone for practice.

Quarterback Aaron Murray spent the majority of the morning practice throwing to tight end Orson Charles

We didn’t see anymore mid-afternoon waterbreaks, but instead a fast paced, loud and exhausting regimen of drills.

The defense began with the one thing no 300-pounder with a scooter to get around campus wants to hear — up-downs.

The process was pretty simple:
Step 1: Sprint
Step 2: Chop your feet and shuffle
Step 3: Hit the turf then pop back up
Step 4: Repeat
Step 5: Don’t let coach catch you slacking

As the defense was reminded the importance of hustling in the calmest yell the coaching staff could muster, the offense was split into more specialized sections.

Redshirt sophomore Aaron Murray spent most of the morning throwing to junior tight end Orson Charles — something that has become a trend throughout the first week of practice.

Wide recievers learned the in’s and out’s of run blocking while the running backs themselves spent another morning with their heads ducking under the gates.

Junior running back Richard Samuel may have been a little rusty as he was tripped up his first few reps, but seemed to eventually get the hang of things.

“There you go,” running backs coach Bryan McClendon said after a particularly quick shuffle throught the gates. “That’s better right there. That’s what happens after a few times doing it.”


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunday practice:

BY: Marc Weiszer | Aug 7 2011

It’s a rare Sunday Georgia football practice today.

Given the window to get in 29 practices before the Boise State game, Georgia is working out today and will go through Saturday before taking next Sunday off.

There were a few raindrops falling when the 15-minute portion of practice open to the media began. Heavier ran was coming down when we left the field. The team should remain out there as long as there’s no lightning in the area.

A few items:

–The players bothered by hamstring injuries remain out: cornerback Brandon Boykin, safety Jakar Hamilton and outside linebacker Cornelius Washington.

–Freshman receiver Malcolm Mitchell was lined up ahead of Israel Troupe at split end and behind Marlon Brown and Michael Bennett. Mitchell caught the couple of balls I saw thrown his way.

–Nose guard John Jenkins is practicing in jersey No. 66. Georgia says it does not have a No. 6 jersey that fits the 6-3, 351-pounder. It did when the team practiced without shoulder pads, but with them on he’s got to wear 66. A bigger No. 6 jersey is on the way.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 7, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> Sunday practice:
> 
> BY: Marc Weiszer | Aug 7 2011
> 
> ...




We were off today.  We start in full pads tomorrow.  

It was probably a good practice day this morning.  I went out on my bike and road about 40 miles.    Overcast and nice and cool.    Im sure they were thankful for that over the 95 deg heat we have had this week


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 7, 2011)

@SethEmerson 
Seth Emerson 
Def. line coach Rodney Garner says Kwame Geathers is currently first-team at nose tackle. Big JUCO recruit Johon Jenkins is second-teamer.



Interesting.  Seems big John may have to get his wind a little.  Moving him to second string and giving him time to get in shape along with getting use to SEC caliber players could be a good idea.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> @SethEmerson
> Seth Emerson
> Def. line coach Rodney Garner says Kwame Geathers is currently first-team at nose tackle. Big JUCO recruit Johon Jenkins is second-teamer.
> 
> ...



At this stage of the game, this is  what i expected.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2011)

ATHENS — For the last three months there has been a lot of talk about Isaiah Crowell the person and the high-profile recruit. But over the last four days, Georgia has been able to get a close look at Crowell as a football player and early reports are the Bulldogs like what they’re seeing.

Crowell’s energy and focus, running backs coach Bryan McClendon said, have reminded him what drew the Bulldogs to recruit Crowell in the first place.

“I went to a practice, it may have been his sophomore year in high school, and I saw then how much he loved just to practice,” McClendon said of Crowell, then at Carver High..”He’s out there clapping and being excited about playing and having fun just going out there and playing football. That’s one of the things that excited me the most, to see a guy that talented that didn’t take practice for granted. He goes out there and he wants to get better.

“He’s been the same way out here. He’s focusing on getting better, focusing on every rep. He’ll come to me and ask, ‘what can I do to get a little bit better.’ That was the biggest thing. I thought, ‘this guy has what it takes to be something.’”

Georgia just completed the fourth of 29 preseason practice opportunities on Sunday. But McCelndon has seen enough to know that Crowell is back in the environment he enjoys most.

“He’s just a great humble kid who wants to be good in football,” McClendon said. “And that’s what he’s doing. He’s doing everything he can to make sure he’s doing that. He’s doing a good job of studying. He’s doing a good job of learning it. That stuff comes pretty quick to him. And that happens when you have a guy that, one, wants to be as good as he wants to be; and, two, and is serious about football. Football is serious to that kid.”

As for Crowell’s on-field abilities, teammates say his speed and quickness is apparent and he has exceptional cutting ability. But coaches are reserving their comments until they get a look at him in full pads. That begins Monday.

Hutson Mason solid at No. 2 QB

Everybody knows Aaron Murray is solid as the Bulldogs’ No. 1 quarterback and it appears Hutson Mason is equally entrenched as the No. 2 guy, at least in the early going. Christian LeMay, a signee who enrolled in January, is still grappling with the playbook.

“You see his athletic ability and flashes of what a good quarterback he can be,” offensive coordinator Mike Bobo said. “But right now he’s still trying to get a handle on everything, especially during these first acclamation days. We’re installing the whole playbook and we’re throwing a lot at him. He’s running everything we’re installing. Once we get out of acclamation we’ll script more what we’re going to do when he’s in there and it will be more about what he knows and what suits him. I think you’ll see him start to improve tremendously then.”

Andrews, Dantzler emerge on O-line

With just five experienced offensive linemen to put on the field, Georgia is obviously looking to young players to provide depth. And in the early going, it appears the first two freshmen to emerge are David Andrews and Watts Dantzler.

Andrews (6-foot-2, 280 pounds), a signee from The Wesleyan School in Norcross, is now the No. 2 center. Dantzler (6-7, 310), from Dalton, is getting work at both guard and tackle and looks poised to work his way into the rotation.

“We haven’t been out here a week, but I think the guys that have played the best so far are Andrews and Dantzler,” line coach Will Friend said. “They’re probably a little ahead of the new guys. But we’ve had four days and their heads are spinning. I’ve seen some good things in the whole group, but those two have done some good things.”

Sanders working at CB

Chris Sanders was considered one of the best safeties in the state when he signed with Georgia out of Tucker High. But the Bulldogs are finding out how good of a cornerback he can be.

“We’ve talked about that really since we signed him, that potentially he might be a guy we could look at at corner,” secondary coach Scott Lakatos said. “Size-wise he looked pretty good there, movement wise. He might be able to help us from a depth standpoint. He’s physical enough, he plays hard, he’s quick. He could be a guy who could be a safety as well. Athletically he could be either-or.”

The emergence of Sanders and other freshmen such as Damian Swann at cornerback have enabled the Bulldogs to give serious consideration to moving Sanders Commings back to safety. Commings is working at both spots but more lately at safety.

Some might say Lakatos has benefited most from the Bulldogs’ “Dream Team” recruiting class. He landed Sanders, Swann, Nick Marshall, Devin Bowman, Corey Moore and Quintavious Harris out of the deal.

“They’re athletes,” Lakatos said. “We knew all those guys when we took them were very good athletes. We knew they were offensive guys, defensive guys, receivers, returners, quarterbacks, DBs, they played safety, they played corner, they were good at other sports, whether it’s baseball or basketball or track. We knew that. Now we’ve just got to find a spot for them. We’ll put them out there and let them play.”

NG Geathers ahead of Jenkins

It sounds like defensive line coach Rodney Garner would at this point give the edge to Kwame Geathers over John Jenkins in the competition at nose guard.

“Kwame is definitely continuing to pick up where he left off this spring,” Garner said Sunday. “We’ve got to get Jenkins to keep coming and get him more up to speed. I feel really good about the 1s and I think the two ends [DeAngelo Tyson and Abry Jones] have really elevated their games to another level. Kwame’s continuing to improve we have to continue building depth.”

Practice update


The Bulldogs practiced for two hours in shells (shoulder pads and helmets) Sunday in intermittent rain. Monday represents the first of 11 full-contact practices (including three scrimmages). The objective of this first one? “I want to see who will strike somebody, who won’t flinch,” Bobo said. “That’s the biggest thing.”


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 7, 2011)

Day 4 pics

http://thedawgpost.com/2011/fall/20110807/index.html


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> ATHENS — For the last three months there has been a lot of talk about Isaiah Crowell the person and the high-profile recruit. But over the last four days, Georgia has been able to get a close look at Crowell as a football player and early reports are the Bulldogs like what they’re seeing.
> 
> Crowell’s energy and focus, running backs coach Bryan McClendon said, have reminded him what drew the Bulldogs to recruit Crowell in the first place.
> 
> ...


Nice to read that IC is a hard worker. I watched the whole game of Carver and Lagrange on ESPN U yesterday. IC is the real deal I beleive. His burst is crazy. He can go from zero to 60 in a step. When he spends a year or two with Joe T he will be fun to watch. His cutting ability is very very good too. I know he wasnt playing against a SEC D, but he put on a show. I think he had around 90 yards rushing in the 3rd quarter alone. He has great balance as well. I can't wait to see him lined up in the I!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm glad Dantzler is doing well.  He looked to be in much better shape than he was the last time I saw him.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 8, 2011)

I would hate to be in Figgins way when he comes through the hole.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 8, 2011)

DSGB said:


> I would hate to be in Figgins way when he comes through the hole.



just hope he can get low enough.


----------



## Gutbucket (Aug 8, 2011)

I havent heard much from Rambo and Hamilton so far this year. I think Hamilton has a pulled hamstring now.

Im just wondering if Rambo is still scared to hit somebody. He shore was a joke last year. He aint been the same since the Auburn game two years ago.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2011)

Gutbucket said:


> I havent heard much from Rambo and Hamilton so far this year. I think Hamilton has a pulled hamstring now.
> 
> Im just wondering if Rambo is still scared to hit somebody. He shore was a joke last year. He aint been the same since the Auburn game two years ago.



Yeah hamilton has some sort of hamstring problem.

he was a flat out bust last year.  I knew the preseason praise of him was too over the top to be real.

It's interesting that you mention Rambo not being the same since the Auburn hit.  maybe that's it.  I thought he just had the big head and got lazy because he thought he was better than he was.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2011)

ATHENS – Greetings from Woodruff Practice Fields. It’s time for real football!

The Bulldogs’ fifth practice is underway and this is the first of 11 in which they’ll be in full pads and hitting. I just got my first look at the 2011 team in full gear and, without question, it’s an athletic-looking group. Unfortunately they didn’t give media but 15 minutes access this morning and all that was their standard drill work they do every day.

The first full-contact practice is one the returning lettermen always look forward to. They look at it as their opportunity to “indoctrinate” the freshmen and first-year players on the ways of SEC football. It’s a chance for them to give the “Dream Teamers” a little dose of reality, if you will.

We’ll have an opportunity to talk to Coach Richt and selected defensive players around lunchtime so I’ll get you an update then on how they think things went.

Couple of quick observations from my short time out there this morning:

•Looks like the same guys are still out, including CB Brandon Boykin and S Jakar Hamilton.
•Didn’t see heralded walkon TB Brandon Harton with other RBs. Thought he may have been pumping iron at far end with other injured players. But they restrict where we can be on practice fields and, by default, what we can see. So I’ll have to get some verification later.
•TB Ken Malcome still out there fighting through groin. Looked good this morning, in my opinion.
•CB Chris Sanders, who has been getting a lot of love lately, was in green jersey, signifying non-contact status. But he was working out hard with everybody else early on.
•– DB Nick Marshall just an impressive athletic specimen. That dude is going to have to get on the field somehow, some way.
•– Big John Jenkins looking more natural in a No. 66 jersey. He’s still going to wear No. 6 this season but they didn’t have one big enough to go over his shoulder pads, per Athens Banner-Herald. Some new No. 6s on the way.
•– Stacy and DeNae LeMay, the parents of QB Christian LeMay, were intently watching their son from the sidelines.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2011)

The team again is catching a break with the weather so far. It was overcast and in the upper 70s when we were out there for our 15 minutes of media time.

A few observations:

–Freshman receiver Malcolm Mitchell still has not dropped a pass when I’ve watched him, but coaches gave him an earful this morning on what he did after the catch.

“Give a burst, Malcolm!” offensive coordinator Mike Bobo shouted to him after one grab. “Quit relaxing…Get in the habit of bursting. Get in the habit of scoring.”

A few minutes later after another catch by Mitchell, coach Mark Richt joined in.

“Turn it and burst!” Richt said. “I’m not playing around with that.”

–Freshman cornerback Chris Sanders was practicing in a green non-contact jersey. The secondary is already without cornerback Brandon Boykin and safety Jakar Hamilton with hamstring injuries. Cornerback Derek Owens also is out with an undisclosed injury. Outside linebacker Cornelius Washington remains out.

–Kickers have all the fun. Blair Walsh and Jamie Lindley were booting a soccer ball back and forth on one of the FieldTurf fields. Walsh has some skills kicking that around as well.

–The flankers were lined up this way in one early drill: Tavarres King, Chris Conley, Rantavious Wooten and Justin Scott-Wesley.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 8, 2011)

Gutbucket said:


> Im just wondering if Rambo is still scared to hit somebody. He shore was a joke last year. He aint been the same since the Auburn game two years ago.



he's been a joke.  had one good game (play) and since then, has been timid.  he is horrible and i am worried for our secondary, if he is our best option.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> he's been a joke.  had one good game (play) and since then, has been timid.  he is horrible and i am worried for our secondary, if he is our best option.



I don't know Rambo but I have a bit of a connection with him and some insight into his problem.

Long story short, my father in law works a cow sale in Donaldsonville (Rambo's home town) once a month.  Rambo's dad works cows and he and my father in law are, not friends exactly but friendly enough that they always talk a little.

Danny (Rambo's dad) was talking this time last year about how Rambo was probably going to go pro after the season ended.

He was and is a big fish in a very little pond.  He was mr. everything where football was concerned and those close to him have had him thinking he was the man even though he is not.

We shall see if Grantham and company have been able to give him an attitude adjustment.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 8, 2011)

UGA practice update: Defense wins day on first day of full contact

1:25 pm August 8, 2011, by Chip Towers

ATHENS — A quick post-practice update. . . .

S Shawn Williams on first day of full contact: “All I know is Branden Smith came uop and hit somebody so hard he knocked their helmet off.”

DE DeAngelo Tyson said Isaiah Crowell so quick and shifty that nobody got a good shot on him today.

CB Branden Smith confirms he’ll be returning punts again, or at least intends to. “There’s competition there. Me, Boykin, TK and some freshmen. But I’m not going to make it easy for them.”

BSmith on sharing No. 1 with Crowell: “Me and Isaiah are both all right with No. 1. He plays offense and I play defense so it’s not a problem. If they asked me to I’d wear another number if they needed us together on offense. . . . The number doesn’t make me. I make the number.”

INJURIES: TB Brandon Harton out with “mild concussion.” Will return later this week “hopefully,” Richt says. . . . CB Chris Sanders held out of contact due to bruised shoulder suffered yesterday. . . . Boykin and Jakar Hamilton still out with hamstring pulls. “Usually 7-10 days,” Richt says. Going on six days tomorrow.

Lot of talk about “energy vampires.” See blog later.

Sophomore Chase Vasser solid No. 2 at SAM (strongside) outside linebacker. This means he’d start if Jarvis Jones unable to go in Game 1. T.J. Stripling and Fr. Ramik Wilson also getting work there.

Vasser into theatre, acting, movies and modeling. Looks the part of action heroe.

LB Michael Gilliard having phenomenal camp, per Richt and others. Busted lip in 3-on-3 drill today. “Mike’s one of the guys who has flipped the switch, so to speak. He’s decided he’s going to do it the Georgia way and he’s doing it well.”

CMR gives more love to Damian Swann and Malcolm Mitchell. Go ahead and put them in the “definitely will play” category along with Crowell, Ray Drew.

CMR said Crowell “really good at running behind his pads.”

Defense “won the day” in very close competition. Coaches keep score every day using points system. Was 17-17 going into last four or five plays of days. Then No. 3 D whipped up on No. 3 O.

Freshmen thrilled about “first chance to get to wear Silver Britches,” Richt said.

Richard Samuel and Crowell both running with No. 1 offense.

Richt says Samuel “trucked” freshman safety yesterday. “He’s a locomotive when he gets up a head of steam. “Crowell faster getting around the end.”

Richt said only injury was a “mildly sprained ankle” but could not recall


----------



## BSFR98 (Aug 8, 2011)

The picture of Crowell from the back........is it me or is he just built so much differently than everyone else.  The last time I've seen that much distance in shoulder to neck by means of trap muscle it was from the likes of Herschel?  Can't wait to see him in action.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 10, 2011)

Scrimmage stats:


Scrimmage stats: Crowell and Samuel do well
By Seth Emerson on 08/10/11 12:56 
ATHENS - Here are some very raw stats from official Georgia statistician Mark Richt. I'll have quotes and notes later: 

Rushing
Isaih Crowell: 13 for 84 yards and a TD, a long of 15
Samuel 11 for 82 yards, a long of 33
Ken Malcome 12 for 19 yards, 8 long
Carlton Thomas 8 for 21 yards, 6 long 



Quick quote from Richt: "It was very evident who was working with the No. 1 unit, and who was working with the No. 2 unit against the No. 1 unit. Although ... They just had a rougher go as far as space available." 



Samuel did fumble once, and freshman Amarlo Herrera returned it 65 yards for a TD. 


Passing 

 Quarterback Aaron Murray was 11-for-15 for 100 yards.
Hutson Masoon 5-of-19 for 59 yards, and one TD.
Christian LeMay 2-for-4 for 17 yards.

Receiving
Aron White 3-47, long of 32
Samuel, 3 for 32, long of 14
Marlon Brown 2-46, long of 35
Jay Rome, 2-for-22, long of 12
Bradberry, 1 for 20, 1 TD 


Kicking 

Blair Walsh was seven for eight on FGs, with a 58-yarder
Brandon Bogotay kicked a 68-yarder in warmups off the ground.
"I thought that was pretty cool," Richt said.

Defense:
Alec Ogletree had eight tackles
Gilliard had seven tackles
Herrera had three unassisted tackles, four assisted, and the long fumble recovery
Jarvis Jones four unassisted tackles, six total, and three sacks
Abry Jones, four unassisted tackles, five total, one sack and a pass break-up



Read more: http://www.macon.com/2011/08/10/1661071/scrimmage-stats-crowell-and-samuel.html#ixzz1UeDpOAII


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 10, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> Blair Walsh was seven for eight on FGs, with a 58-yarder
> Brandon Bogotay kicked a 68-yarder in warmups off the ground."I thought that was pretty cool," Richt said.



Holy SMOKES!!!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Aug 10, 2011)

Samuel did fumble once, and freshman Amarlo Herrera returned it 65 yards for a TD.

PLZ!!   not this year,fix it now!!


----------



## DSGB (Aug 10, 2011)

Richt on RBs: “I thought (Crowell and Samuel) ran very well. They did have more space than the other two guys by a long shot. But there were times there was nothing there and they knocked the pile back. . . . Their running styles are very different. Richard is power and speed; Isaiah has got quickness and change of direction. He’s got a burst of speed and does a good job of breaking tackles and getting yards after contact. Both have good balance.

Richt overall: “I still don’t know what we have yet. I do feel better about how we’ll be able to run the football.”

John Jenkins working with both 1s and 2s, but mostly No. 2.

No significant injuries. CB Brandon Boykin (hamstring) and OLB Cornelius Washington “very close” to coming back.

Richt on Jarvis Jones news yesterday: “I was the one that got to walk into the defensive staff meeting and tell them about it. There was a pretty good celebration in there.

Richt on Crowell’s blocking ability: “In general he’s picking it up at a good pace. I’m not worried that he doesn’t understand. He’s certainly eager to show he can do it. Sometimes a back doesn’t want to do it; sometimes he can’t do it; sometimes he’s scared to do it. None of those apply to him.”

Richt on Ogletree: “The guy that’s making the most plays is ‘Tree.’ He’s in a position where he’s supposed to be. If they run away from Jarvis there’s nothing he can do about it. But Tree is in there where he can run to either side and, if I had to point out one guy on defense it’d be Tree. He’s having a great camp.”

Richt on safeties: “Shawn Williams has been very impressive. . . . He’s bigger, stronger, faster, tougher and more mature and he’s doing it the right way.”

Richt on Corey Moore: “Corey’s going to be a good player. It’s indecision that can get you at that position but he’s really coming on.”

Richt: “Michael Bennett has had a really good camp. If I had to pick a top three (receivers), I’d say TK, Marlon and Michael. Malcolm Mitchell just has a lot to learn. Rantavious Wooten is ready to play and do things the Georgia way.”

Richt on Aaron Murray: “Aaron had a good day but not a great day. couple of times he had a guy he should’ve hit or could’ve hit. . . . If it was a year ago I’d have said it was a pretty good day for a freshman. But he’s a sophomore now, so it could have been better.”

The No. 1 offense scored every time during red zone drill.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm glad to see Mike Gilliard having a great camp.  We need that kid this year.  There was an article about how impressed the coaches have been with him so far.

The fact that Samule fumbled botherss me a lot more than the fact that Herrera returned it for a TD encourages me.

Sounded like Crowell and Samuel did a respectable job given the number of carries and the fact that this ws the forst scrimmage.  We need Malcome to do more.

Man Bogotay can boom them can't he?  I had all but forgotten about him.

Anbd Richt wasn't kidding about how much bigger Shawn Williams is.  I didn't recognize him when I saw him in the media guide.  He looks like a lb.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 10, 2011)

i'm not that concerned with the fumble.  this was the first real scrimmage.  samuel hasn't been carrying the ball for the past year and we still have plenty of time for him to work on it.  now, if he fumbles against boise, then i will be worried, but summer practice is about ironing out some issues, and for samuel, getting back into a rb's state of mind.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> i'm not that concerned with the fumble.  this was the first real scrimmage.  samuel hasn't been carrying the ball for the past year and we still have plenty of time for him to work on it.  now, if he fumbles against boise, then i will be worried, but summer practice is about ironing out some issues, and for samuel, getting back into a rb's state of mind.



Very true.  The only reason it bothers me is because he had a problem with fumbles before.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Very true.  The only reason it bothers me is because he had a problem with fumbles before.



i know.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 10, 2011)

nickel back said:


> Samuel did fumble once, and freshman Amarlo Herrera returned it 65 yards for a TD.
> 
> PLZ!!   not this year,fix it now!!





South GA Dawg said:


> Very true.  The only reason it bothers me is because he had a problem with fumbles before.



yea,thats my issue....but,i do like Samuel and want to see him do great as a RB this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2011)

Need some updates green


----------

